# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Pavelock

## macca70

Just had a new area paved, sandstone has been laid on mud but the pavelock used for joints had set then rained on and now has turned to jelly & is not setting again,, any imput would be appreciated.

----------


## Tools

Pavelock is just sand.There must be water trapped under the pavers that can't escape.Were they laid on a full bed,or just on dobs? 
Tools

----------

